# haunted house track



## yttem (Nov 4, 2007)

hi everyone, metty here,,,,i have a track that i have been searching for but to no avail, can anybody help me before i go insane...i heard this track some years ago on local radio and i was hooked bot cant find it!!.....nightmare by brainbug (easy that one!) but with a story being told by a boy describing a haunted house over the sound track...any ideas/pointers in any direction???:


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Can you give any more information on the story?


----------

